# Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?



## fischbär (24. März 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch mal versucht den Downscan als Sidescan zu missbrauchen, also den Transducer schräg ins Wasser zu halten? Im Prinzip müsste das gehen, halt nur zu einer Seite und unter Verlust der 2D Kanäle. Der Downscan-Strahl ist nämlich genauso ein Fächerstrahl wie der Sidescanstrahl.
Würde mich mal interessieren!


----------



## fischbär (13. April 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

So. Ich habe es mal probiert. Die gute Nachricht ist, es funktioniert. Sogar sehr gut. Die schlechte Nachricht ist, die Live-Darstellung während der Fahrt ist nahezu nutzlos, da Kontrast und Bildgröße (4") nicht ausreichen. Über die Ergebnisse bin ich überrascht. Sogar eine meiner Frage aus einem früheren Thread wird beantwortet: was sind die komischen Ripple am Grund der Elbe? Wie man im Bild gut sehen kann, sind es tatsächlich echte "Sanddünen" die den Grund des Flusses überziehen. Sehr interessant!
Auf dem Bild sieht man zwei Buhnen mit dem Buhnenkopf in der Mitte. Hinter dem Buhnenkopf, also rechts, sieht man eine Auswaschung mit Steinen am Boden.


----------



## fischbär (21. April 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

Sehr tiefe Buhne mit Steinschüttung und sandigem Bereich rechts (mit Ripples). Die Steine am Grund haben dann auch erklärt, wieso wir ständige Futterkörbe verloren haben.


----------



## gründler (21. April 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

Kann mich ja täuschen aber rechts oben könnten fische sein,kriege ähnliche bilder wo ich weiß es sind Zander mit ähnlicher Darstellung.


#h


----------



## fischbär (21. April 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

Was meinst Du genau? Ich habe noch kaum Erfahrung, wie Fische im Echolot aussehen. Nimmst Do Side-Scan zum Fische suchen, oder schaust Du im Downscan bzw. der Wassersäule vom Sidescan?


----------



## gründler (21. April 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

Mit beiden,nur ich halt mein Geber nicht schräg wie du.

Guck mal auf deinen bild das rote an,siehst du die 2-3 Schatten,die meine ich.

Ich arbeite aber mit farbe blau wie oft geraten wird.


----------



## fischbär (21. April 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

Hmm, das halte ich für die Schatten von Sand-Ripples. Wenn es Fische wären, müsste es korrespondierende helle Stellen geben. Die Ripples sind bei uns hier überall auf dem Flussgrund. Ich mag übrigens den Spruch von Brecht in Deiner Signatur!


----------



## gründler (21. April 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

Wie gesagt *könnte* fisch sein,die 2 kleinen stimmen meinen Zandern sehr nahe,nur wie gesagt arbeite mit hintergrund blau da sich da doch "mehr sehen" lässt.

Das es keinen eindeutigen Schatten gibt heißt nix (meiner ansicht nach ),kriege ich auch nicht immer,je nachdem wie sie stehen welcher Winkel etc.gibt es auch mal kein Schatten oder helle abhebungen.


Hier sieht man ab und zu das fische nicht immer Schatten werfen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G6kANpNl80






Ja meine Signatur passt leider auf die Angelei in Deutscheland. ^^ 


|wavey:


----------



## fischbär (24. April 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

Hast Du vielleicht ein paar Screenshots oder einen - per dropbox - teilbaren Datensatz, den ich mir mal anschauen könnte? Ich überlege mir, ob sich die Anschaffung eines SI fürs Flussangeln lohnt...


----------



## gründler (25. April 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

Nein sorry ich nutze das nur so aufn Wasser,ohne Kartenanfertigung/Aufzeichnen ohne Screens. etc. 
Das einzige was ich Aufzeichne sind trails auf'n Gps. 

Kann ich leider nicht mit dienen,aber im Netz findest du etliches dazu.

|wavey:


----------



## fischbär (25. April 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

Angelst Du auch viel in Flüssen? Wie würdest Du denn die Nötzlichkeit eines Side-Scans zum Zanderangeln gegenüber einem normalen Downscan einschätzen? Sieht man die Fische regelmäßig am Grund, oder orientiertst Du Dich eher an dem, was Du in der Wassersäule siehst?


----------



## fischbär (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Downscan als Sidescan für Experimentierfreudige?*

Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen dem DIY Sidescan und einem richtigen Humminbird 898 HD sidescan bei 400 kHz im Low-Res Mode, 800 kHz ist geiler, aber dann auch schmaler.
Man findet tatsächlich einige Strukturen wieder. Auffällig ist, dass der Downscanstrahl viel schmaler ist, als der echte Sidescanstrahl. Wahrscheinlich ist der Transducer etwas breiter.
Blau: gleiche Regionen, grün: Horizont des DIY Sidescans, lila: vmtl. gleiche Objekte.


----------

